# Psalm Singing Audio



## Solo Christo (Oct 11, 2005)

Where might I download psalm singing online?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know of a site that provides dowloadable psalm-_singing_, but Psalter tunes are available here and here (words and music), for example. 

A good place to go online to acquire resources for learning about how to sing psalms is Crown & Covenant Publications.


----------



## Solo Christo (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, Andrew! I'm new to psalm singing.  

[Edited on 10-12-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Thank you, Andrew! I'm new to psalm singing.
> 
> [Edited on 10-12-2005 by Solo Christo]



You're welcome, Mike! God bless!


----------



## Scott (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a link to psalm singing. It is interesting that the Orthodox are able to sing the psalms without rearranging them into a metrical form. Anyway, you will see that it has a middle eastern flavor.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Here is a link to psalm singing. It is interesting that the Orthodox are able to sing the psalms without rearranging them into a metrical form. Anyway, you will see that it has a middle eastern flavor.



Flavor?

Well yeah, it is almost like listening to someone read the Psalms rather than sing them.

*flashbacks begin of all the Roman Catholic Mass' attended as a youth*


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just found this site.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...



At least they are singing the word ofGod and not some hallmark cheesy rendition of rhyming paraphrase worse than The Message that every Psalter I have seen smacks of.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just found this site.



oooh.. Love it. thanks for the link!


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just found this site.



Cool!


----------

